# Duyuru > Gündem >  Sarıkamış'ta bu isimde şehit yok

## bozok

*MİLLİ SAVUNMA BAKANLIğI BELGESİ BAşBAKAN'I YALANLIYOR*



11.01.2011 *14:04*

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, 8 Ocak Cumartesi günü Sarıkamış şehitleri için yapılan kardan heykellerin açılışını gerçekleştirdikten sonra yaptığı konuşmada *"Dedem Kemal Mutlu burada şehit düştü"* demişti.

Erdoğan yaptığı konuşmada şunları söylemişti:

*“Büyük dedem, Rize Güneysulu Kemal Mutlu, burada, Sarıkamış'ta şehit düşerek Hakkın rahmetiyle kucaklaştı. Büyüklerim anlatırdı, derlerdi ki: Tüfeğine sarılı olarak, donarak şehit olduğunu gördük ve adeta gözlerindeki soğuğun verdiği gözyaşları buz damlacıkları gibi, damlamış halde şehit olmuştu.”*

Evet, Erdoğan’ın *"Sarıkamış’ta şehit düşen büyük dedem"* diyerek andığı Kemal Mutlu ile ilgili haberlerin özeti bu.

Peki, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nın arşivleri bu konuda ne diyor?

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'nın "*şehitlerimiz*" adlı 5 ciltlik yayınında, Sarıkamış şehitleri’nin yer aldığı 1. Dünya Savaşı kategorisinde 276 Rizeli şehidimizin ismi çıktı.

Ancak Sarıkamış Harekatı’nda şehit olan Rizeliler içinde Kemal Mutlu diye bir isim yok.

MSB kayıtlarında Bayram isminde 2 şehit, Aziz isminde 1 şehidimiz, Hüseyin Hüsnü Efendi isimli bir şehidimiz var ve bir şehidimizin kimliği ise bugüne kadar tespit edilemedi.

*İşte Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'nın arşivinde yer alan Sarıkamış şehitleri'nden Rizeli olanlarının ayrıntıları:*

Baba Adı : MEMİş
Adı : BAYRAM
Lakabı : üEKMİş OğULLARI
Doğum Yılı : 1875
Sınıfı : 
Rütbesi : ER
Askerlik şubesi : RİZE
İli : RİZE
Harp : BİRİNCİ DüNYA SAVAşI
Cephe : şARK(KAFKAS) CEPHESİ
ülüm Yeri : SARIKAMIş MUHAREBESİ
ülüm Tarihi : 24/05/1331

***

Baba Adı : şABAN
Adı : BAYRAM
Lakabı : TUT OğULLARI
Rütbesi : ER
Askerlik şubesi : RİZE
İli : RİZE
Harp : BİRİNCİ DüNYA SAVAşI
Cephe : şARK(KAFKAS) CEPHESİ
ülüm Yeri : SARIKAMIş MUHAREBESİ
ülüm Tarihi : 24/05/1331

***

Baba Adı : AHMET
Adı : AZİZ
Lakabı : ALİ OğULLARI
Doğum Yılı : 1883
Rütbesi : ER
Askerlik şubesi : RİZE
İli : RİZE
Harp : BİRİNCİ DüNYA SAVAşI
Cephe : şARK(KAFKAS) CEPHESİ
ülüm Yeri : SARIKAMIş MUHAREBESİ

***

Adı : HüSEYİN HüSNü EFENDİ
Rütbesi : ZABİT NAMZEDİ(YD.SB. ADAYI)
İli : RİZE
Tabur : 91
Harp : BİRİNCİ DüNYA SAVAşI
Cephe : şARK(KAFKAS) CEPHESİ
ülüm Yeri : SARIKAMIş MUHAREBESİ
ülüm Tarihi : 00/11/1330

***
İşin garip yanı, buna rağmen…

2008 yılında bazı işadamlarının Rize’nin Güneysu ilçesine yaptığı bir okulun adı; şehit Kemal Mutlu Anadolu üğretmen Lisesi kondu, Başbakan Erdoğan da açılışını gerçekleştirdi. 

Geçtiğimiz yıl da; Kars'ın Sarıkamış ilçesinde Belediye Caddesi'nin ismi, 'şehit Kemal Mutlu Caddesi' olarak değiştirildi.

Ayrıca, 1914 yılının son günlerinde gerçekleşen Sarıkamış Harekatı sırasında soy isim kanunu henüz çıkmadı. Yani, o yıllarda Mutlu diye bir soy ismin olması da mümkün değil. İlgili kanun tam 20 yıl sonra, 1934 yılında yürürlüğe girdi.

Velhasıl, Başbakan Erdoğan “*büyük dedem Sarıkamış’ta şehit oldu*” dese de, devletin resmi kayıtlarında Kemal Mutlu adında Sarıkamış’ta şehit olmuş bir isim yok.

*Odatv.com*

----------

